

Material-ui 0.8 removes all CSS and switches to full js inline styling - abarreir
https://github.com/callemall/material-ui/releases/tag/v0.8.0

======
abarreir
This follows @vjeux talk about css in js:
[https://speakerdeck.com/vjeux/react-css-in-
js](https://speakerdeck.com/vjeux/react-css-in-js)

This is afaik the first public library following that path.

------
elktea
I tried to right click and inspect what was going on on their demo site and it
treats left and right click as the same action. Oh dear.

------
fishfacemcgee
Looking through the slides referenced, this only seems possible/reasonable due
to the styles being applied using React's DOM manipulation engine.

Perhaps that's assumable, but recommending this path seems pretty dangerous
without significant caveats on its DOM-diffing requirement. Otherwise, just
the raw amount of DOM injection is a severe performance risk.

------
spleeder
I have been using inline styles in React with great results too. I am glad to
see more and more adoption. It leads to better portability and greater
flexibility.

------
VOYD
why?

